
Ask HN: Do you hoard online courses and tutorials? - vanilla-almond
I have more courses bookmarked or bought than I have actually watched. Some I have started, but never finished (either from boredom or my own impatience). Many others (the majority) haven&#x27;t even been started. The sheer number of courses only adds to the anxiety of wanting to complete them. Or maybe I&#x27;m suffering the common afflication knows as &#x27;stuck in tutorial hell&#x27;?<p>Are you in a similar situation? How did you overcome it?
======
kennydale
What helped me is measuring my "success" by how much I've learned and not by
finishing a certain course. I might watch 2 lectures from a course and learn
80% of the things I needed to learn for a specific project, I don't feel bad
about not finishing watching. At least I try to :)

